# Endo Dr. wants to increase my synthroid....and I ask why?



## sportdan30 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm scheduled to meet with my Endo Dr. on 6/18/12. Prior to meeting with him, I had bloodwork done last week so he and I would have something to discuss in detail. I want to get my $25 or $50 copay money's worth rather than him engaging a fairly routine appointment.

I spoke to the nurse today as I hadn't received my results back from last Wednesday. She told me that my thyroid levels are normal. I'm currently taking 137 synthroid. However, she mentioned that my Endo is going to want to increase my dosage to 150 because of the thyroid cancer (had my TT removed a couple months and underwent RAI.....still have some uptake in my neck area as of a few weeks ago).

So, I ask you all is it common to increase the synthroid even though my levels are normal? What benefit is there to increase it? I can only assume that there is a greater risk for the thyroid cancer to return if the levels dip too low?

As always, thank you for your care and compassion.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

With thyroid cancer, it's important to keep the TSH suppressed to minimize regrowth.

Suppression generally is 0.5 and lower...ideally around 0.1-0.3. That falls below, generally speaking, the "normal" range...leaning slightly hyper.

I'm an average sized female, very active, and I needed 150 to get supressed. 137 also put me in the normal range, but it wasn't low enough.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ditto...exactly what joplin said. Your endo is looking out for you.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> With thyroid cancer, it's important to keep the TSH suppressed to minimize regrowth.


NOT trying to be a pain in the rear, but why, especially when hypo/hyper don't always = cancer? (Good lord, I can tell I'm feeling better - I'm questioning EVERYTHING here lately ... Work, home, here.... LOL.  )


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm trying to find my reference for this and will edit if/when I find it but:

"DTC expresses the TSH receptor on the cell membrane and responds
to TSH stimulation by increasing the expression of
several thyroid specific proteins (Tg, sodium-iodide symporter)
and by increasing the rates of cell growth (268). Suppression
of TSH, using supra-physiologic doses of LT4, is used
commonly to treat patients with thyroid cancer in an effort to
decrease the risk of recurrence (127,214,269). A meta-analysis
supported the efficacy of TSH suppression therapy in preventing
major adverse clinical events "

In essence, TSH is a STIMULATING hormone. We don't want any thyroid cells to be stimulated, because we want complete eradication of said cells. It's not about hypo/hyper, but growth.


----------

